
DOJ changes “gag order” policy, Microsoft to drop lawsuit - xoa
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/doj-changes-gag-order-policy-microsoft-to-drop-lawsuit/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Dropping the lawsuit was a bad idea. We now have no official legal ruling or
precedent. The DOJ could reverse its policy at any time, and tech companies
would have no recourse.

